# Howell, MI - 2015 F550 with salter and plow



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello, up for sale is a F550 with 25,000 miles. One owner fleet maintained. 11 foot dumping aluminum flatbed with removable 3 foot aluminum sides. Western 9'6" mvp3 plow and 4 yard striker Salter. Extra lights on plow and salter. Turn key ready to work. $50,00 
Located in Brighton, MI 810.923.2417


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

50 bucks?
I’ve got that in my pocket, be right there...


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I’ve got $5000 in the sock drawer!


----------



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

Sorry on typo, $50,000. Open to offers though.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

good luck with your sale, maybe more pictures, engine type? Why your selling?


----------



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

We are significantly downsizing our plowing operations. Price drop to $47,500.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Gas or diesel

Are all pictures current or older pictures


----------



## Lawnsnbikes (Dec 10, 2019)

Diesel, some pictures are from brand new, we changed the headache rack right away


----------

